# Internet Usage Accounts



## markcoker (Apr 5, 2010)

Internet Usage Accounts, is it possible to setup a system on freebsd where each users get say 5gbs of dl's/up's a month? If so how would i do this?


----------



## markcoker (Apr 5, 2010)

markcoker said:
			
		

> Internet Usage Accounts, is it possible to setup a system on freebsd where each users get say 5gbs of dl's/up's a month? If so how would i do this?



Im running Freebsd 5.4 & PF

p.s. as a side note how do i edit my previous posts?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2010)

Read your signup email.


----------



## markcoker (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks lol, i must admit i speed read it and missied the most important line "To get this issue out of the way immediately:
Why can't I edit my own posts (yet)?" <- its a link lol.

so is it ok to do double post until i get the ok to edit post if i forget vital information?

Also do you have any ideas for this issue? 
"Internet Usage Accounts, is it possible to setup a system on freebsd where each users get say 5gbs of dl's/up's a month? If so how would i do this?"


----------



## Werner (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi there,

can you tell us more about your intention?
Do you want to setup webspace for customers which have traffic quota of 5GB/month? (something like apache with mod_cband)
Or do you want to setup a VPN for surfing anonymously across the internet? (something like OpenVPN)
Or do you want to setup a public/private FTP where each user can up-/download 5GB/month? (something like glftpd)

Best Regards


----------



## markcoker (Apr 14, 2010)

lol sorry i mean lan access to the internet.


----------



## Werner (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,

give SQUID with SAMS a try
http://www.freebsdsoftware.org/www/sams.html

Maybe that works for you.

Regards


----------

